# Just got back from Morrits Grand



## Larry (Dec 17, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I did rent the scooter for two days from Scooters and Wheels in Goergetown and I survived. It was actually a lot of fun and gave me the opportunity to scout out the island before going to Morritts. I also checked out all of the timeshares in Grand Cayman, while I had the scooter. Here is a quick review of each.

1) Morrits Grand- Best unit we ever stayed in including Marriott Grand Vista. Huge 2BR 2bath unit with fantastic balcony facing the ocean. Unit was 1500 square feet and was in great condition.

2) Morrits Tortuga- Older units but refurbished due to Hurricane damage. One building currently with Ocean views and the rest with pool views. Nice resort and I would consider an exchange there.

3) Royal reef. I didn't see the units but walked by from beach and they did look very nice. Very well maintained resort but too quiet for me. Nothing going on at night except for beach bar. Barefoot man was off during the week we were there.

3) Grand Caymanian. Oustanding units comparable in quality to Morrits Grand but I didn't care for location with non swimable beach. Very Rocky beach but nice pools. Hard to find just follow signs to golf course and you eventually get there.

4) Plantation Village. Great location on seven mile beach and all units have been refurbished. I would accept trade for this older property just for the location.

5) Seven Mile beach resort. Older property didn't see any units and you need to go through public path to get to beach. spoke to some owners who love the property and go back every year. I didn't care for the beach location since you needed to go in front of condo unit to get to beach and it appeared that most beach chairs were for exclusive use of condo owners. This would probably be my last choice but I would still accept an exchange here.

In my opinion I liked the Morrits Grand the best and there was plenty to do at the resort or nearby to keep us busy all week. we went to beach every day except for the saturday the day before check out since it was the only day it was way too windy.

1)spent 1 day at turtle farm and then seven mile beach and georgetown.
2)Went to Rum point twice which was our favorite spot.
3)went to stingray city one afternoon after spending morning at rum point.
rest of the time just relaxed, went swimmong and snorkling right at the Morritts beach.
4) Went to Morritts barbQ's 3 nights and had a great time during entertainment by premier pool. 
5) Went to Big Kahoonay comedy show right across the street from the Reef in the new shopping center and laughed so hard we almost cried. Great show!!!!

Had a great time and will write a detailed report as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## Cappy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Was the dock built yet?*

I love swimming under the old one!! HOPING it is built by now!! Going in April 2007!!:whoopie:


----------



## Larry (Dec 18, 2006)

They are still working on the dock but are making good progress. It should be finished my the end of the month or January at the latest.


----------



## TexasSunshine (Jan 1, 2007)

*Morritt's Grand*

Thanks for the information, going in September of 2008, I know, worried about planning a trip this far in advance in Hurricane season, but the weeks there hardly open up. I was unaware about the electricity surcharge! Maybe I did not read my confirmation letter carefully, I was thinking of upgrading to a two bedroom, but I am thinking twice about it now, b/c if we do not have another couple join us, we might get a 200 bill! 

I hear that Grand Cayman is very expensive, lots of banks everywhere. Sounds like Morritt's Grand is in a good location afterall! I was a little concerned b/c what I have read is that it is far away from everything and that you need a car.


----------



## marcmuff (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks, Larry.  We are going in February 2008.  We had to cancel out last reservation because of the hurricane.  Can't wait!


----------



## cindi (Jan 1, 2007)

What did you have to pay for the utility charges??


----------



## Larry (Jan 1, 2007)

cindi said:


> What did you have to pay for the utility charges??



I paid about $100 for a two Bedroom unit at Morritts Grand.


----------



## lawren2 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Cindi*

aren't you there the same time I am?

Morritt's Grand Resort 
Resort ID 5930 
Check-In Date 03/16/2008 
Unit Type 2 Bedrooms 
Max Occ / Privacy 6/6 
Kitchen Full 


Bring a liter of rum and I'll bring a liter of rum.

Pina Coladas on our balconies overlooking the gorgeous beach and the most fabulously aqua colored ocean.

My DS has a saying now. chillax.

I make the most remarkable Pina Coladas.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jan 1, 2007)

TexasSunshine said:


> Thanks for the information, going in September of 2008, I know, worried about planning a trip this far in advance in Hurricane season, but the weeks there hardly open up. I was unaware about the electricity surcharge! Maybe I did not read my confirmation letter carefully, I was thinking of upgrading to a two bedroom, but I am thinking twice about it now, b/c if we do not have another couple join us, we might get a 200 bill!
> 
> I hear that Grand Cayman is very expensive, lots of banks everywhere. Sounds like Morritt's Grand is in a good location afterall! I was a little concerned b/c what I have read is that it is far away from everything and that you need a car.


 
Morritt's Grand *IS* far away from everything and you *DO* need a car. Morritt's Tortuga Club is on the same property and The Reef is right next door. There is a very small shopping center (5 or 6 stores) across the road (Queen's Highway). Other than than what I've mentioned, there isn't anything within miles of the resort. Georgetown (23 miles away) is about 45 minutes by car. We've always rented a car and have never used taxis, but Morritt's web site states that the cost of a taxi from the airport to Morritt's is $60 CI ($75 USD). Unless you plan to confine yourselves to the resort, you'll need a car.

The East End, where Morritt's is located, is known for its small villages and towns, and slow-paced island life. The few bars and restaurants are frequented by a mix of locals and visitors who know where to go. Georgetown, on the other end of the island, is the center of commerce and is where the vast majority of the restaurants and all of the shopping is located. Georgetown is where the cruise ships make port and the location of Seven Mile Beach, the location of most of the hotels/resorts on the island.

There is a huge difference between the East and West ends of the island. If you're looking for shopping and nightlife, you'd probably be much happier on the West end of the island. Please don't misunderstand me. I'm not knocking the West End and I'm not making a case for the East End. Many visitors prefer the West end of the island to the East End. I'm just attempting to insure that you don't get surprised when you arrive at Morritt's.

And, by the way, I've never heard of a $200 utility charge for a 2 BR, either at the Grand or at MTC. Depending on how cool you want to live, you should plan on something between $75 and $125 per week. Remember though, all charges at Morritt's are in Caymanian dollars (CI). $75 CI is $93.25 USD and $125 CI is $156.25 USD. You should also remember the timeshare tax of $10 CI ($12.50 USD) imposed by the Caymanian government.


----------



## Caladezi (Jan 2, 2007)

Rod in Louisiana said:


> You should also remember the timeshare tax of $10 CI ($12.50 USD) imposed by the Caymanian government.



Rod
I think that the tax is actually $8 CI which works out to $10 day.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jan 2, 2007)

Caladezi said:


> Rod
> I think that the tax is actually $8 CI which works out to $10 day.


 
You're right on, Caladezi. My mistake. Here's the link to the announcment in Cayman Net News. http://www.caymannetnews.com/Archive/Archive Articles/June 2002/Issue 199/Timeshare Properties.html


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 2, 2007)

*can we join you?*



TexasSunshine said:


> Thanks for the information, going in September of 2008, I know, worried about planning a trip this far in advance in Hurricane season, but the weeks there hardly open up. I was unaware about the electricity surcharge! Maybe I did not read my confirmation letter carefully, I was thinking of upgrading to a two bedroom, but I am thinking twice about it now, b/c if we do not have another couple join us, we might get a 200 bill!
> 
> I hear that Grand Cayman is very expensive, lots of banks everywhere. Sounds like Morritt's Grand is in a good location afterall! I was a little concerned b/c what I have read is that it is far away from everything and that you need a car.




Maybe we can join you and share the cost (of course including the electric bill).  I haven't been to Grand Cayman and any Carribean Islands.  I love water and it seems like this island is great for swimming and snorkeling.


----------



## TexasSunshine (Jan 4, 2007)

sounds good to me!


----------



## TexasSunshine (Jan 4, 2007)

My husband and I are going September 14-21 2008. The cost would be $315 divided by two couples for the week.I guess we will have additional surcharge for electricity as well.


----------



## bbud (Jan 6, 2007)

"Unless you plan to confine yourselves to the resort, you'll need a car."

What about busses?  I understand they're all over the place (run on the half hour), and all you have to do is stand along the road to be picked up.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jan 6, 2007)

bbud said:


> "Unless you plan to confine yourselves to the resort, you'll need a car."
> 
> What about busses? I understand they're all over the place (run on the half hour), and all you have to do is stand along the road to be picked up.


 
Well, I obviously still have a lot to learn about Grand Cayman.  I've never seen a bus on the East End, so I assumed there isn't any bus service out there.  Your post caused me to do some research, and I found this link.

http://www.caymanvacations.com/indexmenu.htm?general/bus_service.htm&2

The page to which the link takes you states that the service for the East End is every hour.  I don't know the age of the web page, or if Hurricane Ivan affected this service.


----------



## somerville (Jan 6, 2007)

The buses are small vans.  The fares are $1.50 to $2.00 CI each way.  It can get a little crowded inside if there are many passengers.  A rental car is still the best option, unless your budget is constrained.


----------



## somerville (Jan 6, 2007)

Larry said:


> 4) Plantation Village. Great location on seven mile beach and all units have been refurbished. I would accept trade for this older property just for the location.
> 
> 5) Seven Mile beach resort. Older property didn't see any units and you need to go through public path to get to beach. spoke to some owners who love the property and go back every year. I didn't care for the beach location since you needed to go in front of condo unit to get to beach and it appeared that most beach chairs were for exclusive use of condo owners. This would probably be my last choice but I would still accept an exchange here.


I happen to be one of those Seven Mile Beach Owners who comes back every year. We were just there at Christmas. Your comments about Plantation Village and Seven Mile Beach Resort (SMB) mischaracterizes those properties. The properties adjoin each other, and both properties were completely refurbished after Ivan. The units are like new inside. Our SMB unit has all stainless steel kitchen appliance with Corian countertops. There is a king size bed in the master bedroom and two double beds in the other. The master bath has a hot tub. SMB still has some work to do on the tennis court and the office building, which was condemned.

SMB does have beach chairs at the beach. You just have to know what color they are. They have the resort name written on them.  While you do have a short walk to the beach, it is no longer than the walk from many Plantation Village (PV) units. In addition, the path to the beach at SMB is private. The public access path is actually on the north side of the Plantation Village property. I find the beach a little wider at SMB than at PV, but the beach at that end of the beach has suffered from past storms and is not as wide as it once was. To me both resorts have the advantage over all other resorts, which is location on Seven Mile Beach. You can walk to restaurants and shopping, both at the beach and in George Town.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 6, 2007)

*are you for real?*

TexasSunshine,

That sounds great!  I definitely want to go.  I looked over the resort and it seems like a great place.  How did you get it for such a low price?  How many times have you been there?


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 8, 2007)

Somerville, thanks for your info.

I have always wanted to try 7 mile beach resort and hope to now.


----------



## Paula4910 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Morritt's Grand IS far away from everything and you DO need a car. Morritt's Tortuga Club is on the same property and The Reef is right next door. There is a very small shopping center (5 or 6 stores) across the road (Queen's Highway). Other than than what I've mentioned, there isn't anything within miles of the resort. Georgetown (23 miles away) is about 45 minutes by car. We've always rented a car and have never used taxis, but Morritt's web site states that the cost of a taxi from the airport to Morritt's is $60 CI ($75 USD). Unless you plan to confine yourselves to the resort, you'll need a car.*

I heard a grocery store was to be built across the street from Morrit's.  Is one there?  Thanks.  Going first week of April.


----------



## Larry (Jan 11, 2007)

Paula4910 said:


> *Morritt's Grand IS far away from everything and you DO need a car. Morritt's Tortuga Club is on the same property and The Reef is right next door. There is a very small shopping center (5 or 6 stores) across the road (Queen's Highway). Other than than what I've mentioned, there isn't anything within miles of the resort. Georgetown (23 miles away) is about 45 minutes by car. We've always rented a car and have never used taxis, but Morritt's web site states that the cost of a taxi from the airport to Morritt's is $60 CI ($75 USD). Unless you plan to confine yourselves to the resort, you'll need a car.*
> 
> I heard a grocery store was to be built across the street from Morrit's.  Is one there?  Thanks.  Going first week of April.



Yes there is a Fosters in the shopping strip across from the Reef with a pretty decent selection of groceries and some fruits and vegetables. Beats having to drive 30-40 minutes to get to the bigger supermarkets.


----------



## jmeiners (Jan 25, 2007)

*Cayman Rental Cars*

I will be at Morritts Grand this May 2007.  Any info on rental cars (best place, best price, insurance requirements) from people that have 'been there, done that' would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 26, 2007)

jmeiners said:


> I will be at Morritts Grand this May 2007.  Any info on rental cars (best place, best price, insurance requirements) from people that have 'been there, done that' would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



Mccurley's.  Do a search on the TUG board, google 'em.  They were great.  They'll pick you up at the airport, and take you directly to the Morritt's. You'll sit in the air-conditioned lobby, fill out the paperwork and the cars are already there.   

I believe that they are Nissan Sentras.   The cost was less than the big boys, (AVIS, Budget, etc.), and much more convenient.   I love the fact that they picked you up, very relaxing after flying.  Except for Sundays, (when grocery stores are closed), they'll even make a short stop at Foster's grocery store on the way!  

We hope to return, next year, and we will definitely us McCurley's.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## Larry (Jan 27, 2007)

jmeiners said:


> I will be at Morritts Grand this May 2007.  Any info on rental cars (best place, best price, insurance requirements) from people that have 'been there, done that' would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



I used Andy's. Great rate and great service and they are right next to Airport and also have an office at 7 mile beach.


----------

